# Is there a way to save Kontakt 5 libraries to v.4?



## synapse21 (Sep 19, 2013)

I have put together a pretty simple instrument patch in Kontakt 5 and realized that it will not open in Kontakt 4, despite the fact it isn't using any 5-specific features.

Is there a way to convert it to 4 without rebuilding the patch in version 4?


----------



## d.healey (Sep 19, 2013)

No


----------



## synapse21 (Sep 19, 2013)

Seems to me like Native Instruments could learn a lot from user feedback.


----------



## mk282 (Sep 19, 2013)

Kontakt was never forwards compatible, nor did it have possibility to save in older version format. And knowing how many changes NKI format had throughout its history, it would be too much hassle anyways.


----------

